# VK New Arrivals 18 Aug 2015



## Gizmo (18/8/15)

iStick 100W Silver Dual 18650 Mod






Subtank Mini V2 RBA Base






Restock 
Subox in Black

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------

